# Paphiopedilum orchids in the post



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 7, 2021)

I have been waiting for a delivery of orchids from abroad for over two weeks now. They are mostly Paphiopedilums. What is the maximum amount of time they can last in the post?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 7, 2021)

Most are pretty sturdy as long as they where not shipped damp. I had a flask once that took a month and was still good even though it had been in the dark so long. As long as you had all of the proper paper work it should come along.


----------



## CarlG (May 7, 2021)

Keep in mind that in the "Good Old Days" orchids traveled by wind-powered ships. Transit time could be measured in months.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 8, 2021)

They have arrived! The relief is really quite something. So happy. ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## eds (May 8, 2021)

Hope they are ok! Interested to hear how you got on importing with our new restrictions!


----------



## Paphluvr (May 8, 2021)

I put a plant into the USPS system Mon. 5/3 at 1:50PM bound from Mich. to Delaware and gave me an expected delivery date of Thurs. 5/6. According to tracking info it arrived at the Wilmington Regional Distribution Center at 1:45AM on 5/5. It's been sitting there ever since awaiting delivery to my customer who, according to Google Maps, lives 16M away. Tracking now says "Your package will arrive later than expected but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility." Checked with my local PO this morning and they confirmed the tracking info but had no explaination as to why it hasn't been delivered yet. So much for Priority 2-Day mail.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 8, 2021)

I was once sent a masdevallia that got lost in the post... It's trip to Zambia and back to me took 2 months. It arrived in excellent condition. A vit dry but great shape.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 9, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> I put a plant into the USPS system Mon. 5/3 at 1:50PM bound from Mich. to Delaware and gave me an expected delivery date of Thurs. 5/6. According to tracking info it arrived at the Wilmington Regional Distribution Center at 1:45AM on 5/5. It's been sitting there ever since awaiting delivery to my customer who, according to Google Maps, lives 16M away. Tracking now says "Your package will arrive later than expected but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility." Checked with my local PO this morning and they confirmed the tracking info but had no explaination as to why it hasn't been delivered yet. So much for Priority 2-Day mail.


Did the orchids reach their destination?


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 9, 2021)

TyroneGenade said:


> I was once sent a masdevallia that got lost in the post... It's trip to Zambia and back to me took 2 months. It arrived in excellent condition. A vit dry but great shape.


That is incredible! I am glad it turned up ok.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 9, 2021)

eds said:


> Hope they are ok! Interested to hear how you got on importing with our new restrictions!


They are in quite good condition considering they spent two weeks in the dark.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 9, 2021)

Not yet. Depending on which I believe, at 7:00AM this morning tracking said it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 12:43 AM. At noon it said it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 10:45AM. Around 3:00PM it said that it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 11:37AM with the message "Your item is currently in transit to the destination." Can't wait to see what it says tomorrow!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 9, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Not yet. Depending on which I believe, at 7:00AM this morning tracking said it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 12:43 AM. At noon it said it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 10:45AM. Around 3:00PM it said that it left the Distribution Center May 9 @ 11:37AM with the message "Your item is currently in transit to the destination." Can't wait to see what it says tomorrow!


I understand the feeling, waiting for post (especially with live plants) make me more anxious as the days go by and I end up not being able to think of much else. It feels like a Christmas present when they arrive though ☺ (if they are in reasonable condition that is). Hopefully the plants will reach their destination tomorrow.


----------

